# Seiko Pilot Watch 7a28- 7120



## tupper (Oct 12, 2007)

Decided that its time to sell of my watch collection, I know that the Seiko pilot chronograph pilot is a rare watch and was looking for advice in relation to a selling price. The watch is in excellent condition albeit there are some fine scratches to the crystal. The watch is dated 1986. all advice welcome.


----------

